# Brightly-colored Maggots



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got some colored spikes from Knutson's about a month ago. They are really brightly colored and are just as lively as they were the day they were delivered:
http://www.knutsonlivebait.com/
The few times I've used them in Wyoming they have worked pretty good. Tried them yesterday at Strawberry and didn't have much luck.










These things are new to me. I'm going to fish them hard at an upcoming ice fishing derby.

Can you guys get colored spikes down on the Wasatch Front?

By the way, Knutson's had mousies a month ago, but you're limited to one pkg of 24.

FWI, another company, Rainbow Mealworms, has red mealworms. Sometimes they will out-perform regular mealworms by a considerable margin, but the red ones don't keep as long (about 5 months) as the regular ones do (10 months).
http://www.rainbowmealworms.net/


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen spikes at the store in Mantua that is located by the Reservoir.
That is the only place though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have seen spikes at the store in Mantua that is located by the Reservoir.
> That is the only place though.


Were they colored?


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

How the heck do they do that? is it in the food they give them that colors them or do they dye them somehow?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. There for a minute I thought I was going to have to ban you Goob and lock this thread. :shock: Thought this was about politicians. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Wow. There for a minute I thought I was going to have to ban you Goob and lock this thread. :shock: Thought this was about politicians. :O•-:


Ah, ha, ha, ha, don't get me started.

Hey, the two 1st grade girls I "mentored" at the Strawberry Ice Fishing Party thought those colored maggots (spikes) were really cool. They scolded me if I tried to stick a hook in them. They called them pets, give them names, and took them home in a ziplok bag.

I've never seen happier maggots, ever.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Skullanchor said:


> How the heck do they do that? is it in the food they give them that colors them or do they dye them somehow?


I assume they are dyed, their innards are not colored.

They don't seem to lose their color in the water. My brother from Illinois says they are the latest craze for crappies and bluegills in the Midwest.

I always liked maggots (spikes), very lively, and more durable in the fridge and on the lake than waxworms.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They are fed food that has been dyed. I believe they start right from the egg in order to get the color.

Bought some MANY years ago from Anglers' Inn in Sugarhouse. Didn't notice that they were any more or less effective than any other bait.


----------

